
Solving All the Wrong Problems - terryauerbach
http://www.nytimes.com/2016/07/10/opinion/sunday/solving-all-the-wrong-problems.html?_r=0
======
CarolineW
Some previous submissions:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12065530](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12065530)
(2 hours ago)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12064984](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12064984)
(7 hours ago)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12064083](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12064083)
(15 hours ago)

Duplicate submissions are now tolerated[0] provided enough time has passed,
and the item didn't get any (or much) attention on a previous submissions. But
this is four submissions in less than a day.

[0]
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11237340](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11237340)

